# conditioned female fighter?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had the female for about a month. Maybe two months and she's small. I've been conditioning her since I got her with frozen bloodworms once a day. And last sunday I noticed that her tummy is slightly swollen and her white tube thing is starting to stick out a little. I've kept an eye on her this week and I was wondering that because of her size is her tummy going to stay slightly swollen or get bigger with eggs? or is she currently ready to breed? Because I don't know if her stomach will get any bigger. Or should I carry on with the bloodworms for another week and wait and see if she gets bigger , or should I put her in with the male? I had a conditioned female but I never bred her because I wasn't aware that she was already conditioned. I don't want to make that same mistake twice. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Majerah1 is great with Bettas! Maybe drop her a PM and she can help you out!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed, Bev (majerah1) will know the answer


----------

